
Mac OS X's 64-bit modes (2009) - yuhong
http://yuhongbao.blogspot.com/2009/09/mac-os-xs-64-bit-modes.html
======
yuhong
Can anyone suggest good naming for the three modes?

~~~
sigjuice
(1) 32-bit (2) 32-bit kernel (3) 64-bit kernel

